# Tortoise Identification



## mobtech (Oct 29, 2010)

So I have a couple tortoises, meaning I am becoming the adoption place for my friends tortoises they out grow. Which is awesome by me. My friend brought over a tortoise that had out grown its cage. I have plenty of room and am happy to have new friends. Long story short I need to identify this tortoise, so I can care for it properly. Sexing if possible as well. =)


----------



## dmmj (Oct 29, 2010)

looks like a desert tortoise, to young to sex.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Oct 29, 2010)

My guess is desert tortoise as well.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 29, 2010)

Gopherus agassizii... too young/small to sex. It looks dehydrated,needs a good soak. I realize they are desert species, but they need to be soaked especially as young as this one. It looks to be about 2 yrs old maybe 3...but I hope you have given it a good long soak and will continue to do that every other day...thanks ever so...

Here's a link to a care sheet. It's not much of one but it will get you off the ground, please feel free to PM me with any questions you have as they are my favorite species...or there is a section here specifically for CDT and you can ask there...

http://www.chelonia.org/Articles/Gagassiziicare.htm


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree  It's a Desert tortoise, _Gopherus agassazii_, and looking like a male to me.

Danny


----------



## Candy (Oct 29, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing Danny, it looks like it's going to the male side to me too.


----------



## mobtech (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks to all. Seconds after the photos I did soak him/her. I felt the same way. I figured it was dehydrated. Thanks to all, my friend said she got it at a pet store. I will take good care, and get it back into good health.


----------



## pongpagong (Oct 29, 2010)

I also agree with Danny and Candy it is Desert and maybe Male..please soak your tort ASAP..


----------



## Laura (Oct 29, 2010)

Your friend is mistaken where she got it.. or the Pet store is a really bad one!!!
Be sure to keep it seperate from other torts. ANd I would plan Not to allow it to hibernate this year. 
How could that small tort have outgrown a 'cage'? Do you know if it was cared for properly? 
Diet?


----------



## dmmj (Oct 29, 2010)

I actually saw some about 15 years ago in a pet store for sale so it is possible but not likely.


----------



## Kenny (Oct 29, 2010)

alotta pet stores out here (az)carry Desert Torts
some even keep em behind the counter and offer them as a cheaper alt to a sulcata


----------



## mobtech (Oct 30, 2010)

I will not let him/her hibernate if that is the advise you are giving me. I am not sure friend is kinda loopy, she did use to live in Arizona though. I thank everyone for there insight. I did know to put it into lock down though. No contact with the others. He/she has been eating grass and has water available. Going to get this thing into great health. The aquarium she had it in was dropped earlier this week while cleaning and shattered. This is what prompted her to look for a new home. Thanks again to all for the help.


----------



## efciv (Nov 16, 2010)

I'm new to this forum and don't like my first post to be in the middle of another post, but how can you tell this DT needs a soaking by the picture? I will start a new post with pics and questions about our CDT. Thanks, Ed.


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Nov 16, 2010)

Here's what I see that makes me think he needs a soak, the plastron has a bunch of "white" on it (almost looks chalky in a sense) where it looks like things have dried out more or less. Also, if you look close, I'm pretty sure that's poop stuck to his bum 

Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## efciv (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome and what to look for.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 17, 2010)

efciv said:


> I'm new to this forum and don't like my first post to be in the middle of another post, but how can you tell this DT needs a soaking by the picture? I will start a new post with pics and questions about our CDT. Thanks, Ed.



Hi Ed: Welcome to the forum!! Looking forward to seeing your pictures.


----------



## mobtech (Dec 12, 2010)

Should I be giving him anything special? (calcium or other supplements) I am just making sure he does not hibernate and am letting him graze during the day with adequate water available.


----------

